# what are rare turkey calls worth?



## nate (Sep 8, 2008)

I have several rare turkey calls from people like swinney rayfield, dan siercy, niles austerli, murice burrows, zack farmer, doug camp, etc. what are they worth does any one know how i would find out?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2008)

Somebody will be along directly that can help you out.


----------



## gblrklr (Sep 8, 2008)

The prices for calls from those makers will be all over the place depending on the woods, style, etc.  Out of those listed, I would suspect the Farmer call is the most valuable.


----------



## Trizey (Sep 8, 2008)

From what I understand, gobblinglawyer on here might can help you out.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 8, 2008)

You will need to describe the calls in detail, pics would help.  Some call makers made limited editions of certain calls and made different types of calls,  the names you have provided are indeed sought after calls (by call maker), but some are worth more than others (even by the same call maker).

I agree, GobblingLawyer would be the man to talk to.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Sep 8, 2008)

You might search ebay and see what call like those have sold for in the completed auction search.

Haven't seen a Farmer on there in awhile. I agree with GK. That sounds the the most valuable.

Of course all depends on condition. Post some pictures. Anyone that would estimate a price would want to see them.

Good Luck, sounds like a nice collection.


----------



## nate (Sep 9, 2008)

well heres what i got zack farmer trumpet wing wood out of pink ivory looks like new camps screanin hen #1 of 25 hand painted 2000 camp reular box #10 of 25 1999 swiney rayfield fence post with art work from swiney oak leaves & acorns also a ashby box with a swiney rayfield lid hand tuned & signed by swiney. dan siercy fence post with a burned art work. I'll get back with more later this evening 

thanks 

  nate


----------



## discounthunter (Sep 10, 2008)

pictures would be alot of help also.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 10, 2008)

I would also contact "Turkeycaller" here. He is our other resident call expert- with two opinions, you will have an objective idea of value. 

I would wager that the Dan Searcy and Swiney Rayfield boxes will be more valuable (and possibly) rarer than a Farmer Woodwind. (I will probably be proven wrong)..

From reading this, it seems like you have some nice callers from your area. I would love to see some photos too.


----------



## topcat (Sep 10, 2008)

Nitro said:


> I would wager that the Dan Searcy and Swiney Rayfield boxes will be more valuable (and possibly) rarer than a Farmer Woodwind. (I will probably be proven wrong)..


I remember seeing a Farmer trumpet go for around 5k not too long ago on ebay.  I think it was pink ivory as well, but I could be wrong about that.  I even remember the buyer, but ebay won't allow you to see completed transactions over 90 days old anymore.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 10, 2008)

topcat said:


> I remember seeing a Farmer trumpet go for around 5k not too long ago on ebay.  I think it was pink ivory as well, but I could be wrong about that.  I even remember the buyer, but ebay won't allow you to see completed transactions over 90 days old anymore.



I remember that too. If you are on Farmer's list, it's much less to acquire one. (I've been on the list since '03....) may not ever get it. To me, it's just another Trumpet call. (I prefer Sentell's calls)

I don't think Searcy and Rayfield make calls anymore. Personally, I would rather have one of their old FencePost calls.

Value is subjective. I guess it always depends on how much a collector wants the call.......


----------



## topcat (Sep 10, 2008)

Nitro said:


> I remember that too. If you are on Farmer's list, it's much less to acquire one. (I've been on the list since '03....) may not ever get it. To me, it's just another Trumpet call. (I prefer Sentell's calls)
> 
> I don't think Searcy and Rayfield make calls anymore. Personally, I would rather have one of their old FencePost calls.
> 
> Value is subjective. I guess it always depends on how much a collector wants the call.......


I would much rather have a Farmer than any of the others mentioned.  And I would immediately put it on ebay!

Now for hunting purposes, that's a different story...

Anyway, I'll look forward to some input on the values of the Rayfield and Searcy fenceposts.  But I'm willing to bet they're not even close to being in the same ballpark as the Farmer.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 10, 2008)

I know this much, it is much more difficult to make a great box than it is a great trumpet call.

I'm to the point now, I don't even care if I ever get my Farmer. Seriously.


----------



## Gadget (Sep 11, 2008)

You wanting to sell any Nate? If so send me a PM.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 11, 2008)

Gadget said:


> You wanting to sell any Nate? If so send me a PM.



Don't beat around the bush do you??!?!?!


----------



## Gadget (Sep 11, 2008)

Nitro said:


> Don't beat around the bush do you??!?!?!


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Sep 11, 2008)

*Rare Calls*



Gadget said:


>



I was going to ask the same question.  Are the Doug Camp calls for sale.  

I can tell you what they are worth.  Need to see pictures.


----------



## topcat (Sep 11, 2008)

Nitro said:


> I'm to the point now, I don't even care if I ever get my Farmer. Seriously.


I hear ya.  5 years?  That's crazy.  I've heard from many folks that they aren't the most "user friendly" either.

 My bad


----------



## Gadget (Sep 11, 2008)

SheldonMOAC said:


> Are the Doug Camp calls for sale.





They're already spoken for......


----------



## topcat (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm interested in the Oesterle myself...


----------



## Nitro (Sep 11, 2008)

topcat said:


> I'm interested in the Oesterle myself...



 I have one of Nile's boxes. It will sing. 

(not for sale) Gadget.........

As to the Farmer call. May 2003 I spoke with Rev. Farmer, he promised one year....wouldn't make the call in the material I requested...

He has no phone contact number, I have send letters and haven't heard squat. I realize his wife is ill, so I am resigned to probably not getting the call and am OK with it.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Sep 12, 2008)

Sheldon >> Where are you hunting???? I've never seen a hog with tailfeathers..... What did you call that up with a sqealin hog box?

Sorry for the hijack. We now return to your normal program.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Sep 12, 2008)

Arrowhead95 said:


> Sheldon >> Where are you hunting???? I've never seen a hog with tailfeathers..... What did you call that up with a sqealin hog box?
> 
> Sorry for the hijack. We now return to your normal program.



Arrowhead

It is a Doug Camp Screamin HOG.  I thought everyone had one of those.


----------



## Turkeycaller (Sep 13, 2008)

*calls*

Nate.........you still with us?
Hope your takin pic's of your callers to show us.

TC


----------



## Turkeycaller (Sep 13, 2008)

*Missing post*

What the heck happened to my other post ?????


----------



## Turkeycaller (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello......Moderators....Hello//////


----------



## topcat (Sep 14, 2008)

I saw the post TC.  Not sure what happened, but most of those makers sign their calls and know how to spell their names.

Makes me wonder about ol' nate and his calls.  He hasn't been on since 9/9.  Why inquire about the value of some calls then not sign on again?

I'd love to see that Farmer...


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 14, 2008)

Turkeycaller said:


> What the heck happened to my other post ?????



Your post was pulled by a moderator...The post seemed a little brash...I did not pull it but fully support it...Let's try to keep it all civil...Thanks.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 14, 2008)

topcat said:


> I saw the post TC.  Not sure what happened, but most of those makers sign their calls and know how to spell their names.
> 
> Makes me wonder about ol' nate and his calls.  He hasn't been on since 9/9.  Why inquire about the value of some calls then not sign on again?
> 
> I'd love to see that Farmer...



Heck, I hope I live long enough to see the Farmer call I ordered


----------



## topcat (Sep 14, 2008)

Nitro said:


> Heck, I hope I live long enough to see the Farmer call I ordered


Seeing as you just turned 20....... you'll be lucky


----------



## Nitro (Sep 14, 2008)

topcat said:


> Seeing as you just turned 20....... you'll be lucky



That's good. I have underwear that is 20 years old

I think ol' Zach can count me as an "unsatisfied Customer"

He ain't much for holding up his end of a business agreement.


----------



## Gadget (Sep 15, 2008)

topcat said:


> Makes me wonder about ol' nate and his calls.  He hasn't been on since 9/9.  Why inquire about the value of some calls then not sign on again?
> 
> I'd love to see that Farmer...


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Sep 16, 2008)

Probably just trolling..... I dunno.

Has to be laws against that sort of thing. Heck Gadget was getting ready to make offers.......
And I was ready to buy the leftovers......

Shouldn't be messin with call collectors like that.


----------



## Turkeycaller (Sep 18, 2008)

I must have scared him off with my brashness.


----------

